# Probiotics question



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

What should probiotics contain to help ibs diarreha? I used to take enzymatic pearls acipadolphis ???? , but it reads on the box .... To help constipation. ....never used to say that....is pb 8 a good one??


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm about to try Symprove probiotic, will post how i get on with it on here if it works


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

From my research, it looks as though the two most important strains are Lactobacillus plantarum and Bifidobacterium infantis. I'm going to recommend GutPro by Organics3 for several reasons; variety of strains, the fact that it's a powder, so can be dosed to suit your needs, most importantly it contains no additional ingredients, no additives, so it's gluten, milk, soy, etc free, and lastly because when I call in to ask a question about the product I get so much more than a generic response. Karen, who I've spoken to twice now has given me so much information and spent a great deal of time with me on the phone helping me outline what might help me best.

It's a bit expensive, but I suppose it evens out, considering how many doses are in a single bottle.

But then this is the only product I've tried so far. I did purchase the same Enzymatic Pearls that you have, but they're sitting in my fridge unopened. I bought them before I researched what to look for. I may still try them at a later time however.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi flitwit,

You should be aware that many believe that bifidus strains are unsuitable for people with serious gut dysfunction because they tend to overgrow and cause as many problems as they may be helping. I don't have any direct knowledge of this (clinical trials, etc.), but it's the reason that many probiotics are considered illegal for those on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet.

GI Pro Health sells a couple of SCD-compliant probiotics that just contain l. acidophilus.

I'm not saying you have to go with an SCD-compliant probiotic, or that a bifidus strain WILL overgrow if you take it. I just think it's good to know different viewpoints on this.

Good luck!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Yes this is what I fear...I may make matters worse with some probiotics that may help with constipation...the Pearls were good back when.....but they changed something about them now....wish they would leave well enough alone....with a lot of products..sometimes new and improved is not!


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

rmiller1985 said:


> Hi flitwit,
> 
> You should be aware that many believe that bifidus strains are unsuitable for people with serious gut dysfunction because they tend to overgrow and cause as many problems as they may be helping. I don't have any direct knowledge of this (clinical trials, etc.), but it's the reason that many probiotics are considered illegal for those on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet.
> 
> ...


Hmm, thanks for that bit of info, I will have to look into that. It's too early for me to tell if I'm benefiting from the probiotics... I want to say that it's helping, but of course, difficult to tell so early on. If what you're saying is true, then I probably wouldn't know until it's too late. Everything else I've read encourages adding many different strains. I've been looking into the GAP diet, which is incredibly difficult for me, being that all I've eaten for the past 3 years is rice as the main dish. Rice, rice cereal, rice milk... only thing that keeps my symptoms in check... well, until recently. I'll look into the SCD diet as well. I believe I have a problem with SIBO on top of my underlying issue.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi flitwit,

I believe I also had a SIBO situation going on. I think of it as SIBO causing the issue, rather than it being in addition to the issue. Either way, I believe it was the SCD that has gotten me on the right track, presumably by resolving the SIBO issue by starving the bad bacteria. Adding SCD yogurt, which contains buckets of good bacteria (the two starters I've used have been lactobacillus acidophilus and lactobacillus casei), also seemed to really help.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

rmiller1985 said:


> Hi flitwit,
> 
> I believe I also had a SIBO situation going on. I think of it as SIBO causing the issue, rather than it being in addition to the issue. Either way, I believe it was the SCD that has gotten me on the right track, presumably by resolving the SIBO issue by starving the bad bacteria. Adding SCD yogurt, which contains buckets of good bacteria (the two starters I've used have been lactobacillus acidophilus and lactobacillus casei), also seemed to really help.
> 
> ...


Rich, I hear you, I'd be willing to try SCD, but see my post here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/166937-scd-gaps-contradict-ibs-safe-diet/, I could not handle yogurt, or any dairy, nor about 98% of the SCD safe foods.

KnotHappy,

You say they changed the Pearls, so they're not helping anymore?


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Florastor has been ok for me. But it seems if I stop. so does the help. So it doesn't repopulate the good bacteria, it only helps.

I am also lactose intollerant and enjoy lots of Kefir from the store (lifeway brand). Doesn't bug me at all.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

When I elimated ALL dairy...my D went away in a matter of two days. Been gone now for almost 4 months....no dairy.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Hi Flitwit...yes it said on the box helps with constipation. Never said that before....I bought it and it started a flare up with diarreha. I took it years ago when someone who was diabetic had really bad D said that was the only thing that helped him to get out of the house...I did not take it all the time, only when I had a bad flare up and they would help some. Not one hundred percent, but calmed it down somewhat. Thinking of trying Florastor ..has anyone had that one help with diarreha ?


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi knothappy,

The probiotic in Florastor is saccharomyces boulardii, a yeast probiotic that is generally regarded very highly when it comes to diarrhea. However, be aware that Florastor also contains lactose, which is a trigger for some, either because of lactose intolerance or poor digestion of complex carbohydrates. GI Pro Health sells a lactose-free version of s. boulardii; there are a few other brands that do not contain lactose as well.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

knothappy said:


> Hi Flitwit...yes it said on the box helps with constipation. Never said that before....I bought it and it started a flare up with diarreha. I took it years ago when someone who was diabetic had really bad D said that was the only thing that helped him to get out of the house...I did not take it all the time, only when I had a bad flare up and they would help some. Not one hundred percent, but calmed it down somewhat. Thinking of trying Florastor ..has anyone had that one help with diarreha ?


Hm... that's interesting. I have IBS-A apparently, so might be good for me. I guess it's been a mistake taking S. Boulardii (Florastor) these past few days. I haven't been able to go, and it's becoming painful, and just had a capsule this morning thinking I should alternate with the other probiotics... so I'm probably making matters much worse.

But looks like you're right, and probably the best route for you. I have the Jarrows brand S. Boulardii + MOS I picked up from Amazon. Seemed to have good reviews. I've seen it in several health food stores as well. Cheaper alternative perhaps.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I honestly think most of the help dies before it hits your intestines (ie, in your stomach).

Have you tried things like yogurt or kefir? More natural things? I'm severely lactose intolerant (one TB of milk and 2 hours later I'm punishing the porcelain for hours) and I can drink kefir all day, even the lifeway brand, with no problems. Actually seems to settle my stomach.


----------

